# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Hevig bloeden na langdurig pil-gebruik!(?) Diane 35 generiek

## Marsje

Vraag aan een Huisarts of liever Gynaecoloog:

Ik gebruik al bijna 15 jaar de Diane 35 pil. In het begin inderdaad van dit merk, maar al langer de Generieke versie hiervan.*
Dit zou toch gewoon moeten kunnen & niet schadelijk moeten zijn op langere termijn?*
Is mij altijd verteld iig.*

Gynaecoloog beweerde gisteren dat ik hierdoor nu last v langdurige, flinke: bloedingen/ stolsels heb.*
Andere gyno had +/- 1,5 mnd geleden n gyno-echo gemaakt. Toen was k 6 weken aaneengesloten "ongesteld", waarvan 2 wk met zulke hevige bloedingen + stolsels, "overstromingen". Vloeien noemden ze het.*
Afgelopen maand verliep mijn ongesteldheid wel "normaal".*

Nu mag ik de komende maanden geen anticonceptiepil nemen, zodat m'n baarmoederwand/ slijmvlies weer dikker kan worden - op een natuurlijke manier.*
Mag ook geen Tranexamic Acid meer, tegen t bloeden.*
Ik baal hier enorm van, want deze bloedingen zijn zó hevig dat t letterlijk mijn (super) tampon en maandverband meerdere keren p/ dag overstroomt. Helemaal als k m'n buikspieren gebruik. Dus NIET: bukken (opstaan voornamelijk), niezen, hoesten, lachen, traplopen etc etc!*
EN over 4 weken ga ik meerdere maanden op reis!
Ik zie mijn hele (redelijk actieve) reis dus al behoorlijk in duigen vallen :0((
De Gynaecoloog zegt dat hij niks anders voor me kan doen of voorschrijven/ behandelen.*
Heeft iemand evt & aub nog goede tips en uitleg op mijn pil-vraag?!

Ps. Het was geen miskraam en ik heb geen stolselziekte oid, dat k snel blauwe plekken heb / veel bloed verlies bij een sneetje oid.*
HELP zsm aub!

Bvd,
Mvg Marsje

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Marsje,

Met deze vraag kun je het beste echt contact opnemen met je huisarts, deze kan je wellicht doorsturen naar een gynaecoloog (second opinion). Hier op dit forum zijn geen huisartsen, dit forum is bedoeld om elkaar te kunnen helpen en om eventueel ervaringen te delen. Helaas kan ik je bij jouw probleem ook niet helpen. Het beste is om een second opinion aan te vragen!

Succes!

----------


## Sylvia93

{QUOTE} [Dotito] Hallo Marsje,


Wel best zeer lastig dat je met zo'n hevige bloedingen sukkelt. Is omdat ik er ook altijd zo veel pijn en hevige bloedingen van hebt, dat ik je volkomen kan begrijpen hoe je u voelt en hoe frustreert je daardoor geraakt. En zeker dat je dan op reis gaat tja dat is echt balen! Is misschien niet prettig maar er bestaan zo van die discreet incontinentie broekjes(Tena lady) zul je wel kennen zeker, die je kan dragen als je dat wenst onder je kledij die geven je toch een goede bescherming "Spreek uit ervaring". Is niet leuk maar als je zo hevig bloed kan een maandverband of tampon dat niet opnemen.


Wat betreft informatie over u pil kan ik niet echt geven, want daar heb ik zelf geen verstand van, omdat ik in mijn heel leven denk maar 2 maand de pil heb genomen. Heb altijd wel geweten dat de pil niet goed is, maar geen een medicament is goed, alles heeft bijwerkingen Maar wat ik je als tip evt kan geven....is brufen te nemen een paar dagen voor ze uitbreken en tijdens de menstruatie. Door brufen te nemen verminderd het bloeden en de stolsels.


Ook ik heb alles gedaan en bij verschillende gynaecologen geweest om raad. En wil je zeker niet ontmoedigen maar ook zei zeiden sorrie, maar we kunnen spijtig genoeg u niet helpen. Ze zeiden dat is jammer genoeg u lichaam, tenzij je de pil neemt, maar dat was bij mij toen geen optie. Al hoe wel ik het nu misschien aan overwegen ben. Omdat ik ook geen leven meer heb voor/tijdens/na mijn menstruatie.


Wens je alvast heel veel sterkte met die vervelende kwaal en hopelijk werkt mijn tip!


lieve groetjes do 

Wat voor iets is dat medicament Tranexamic Acid, helpt dat goed tegen bloeden en wat zijn de voor/nadelen?

----------

